# If who married who



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

Remember on the TV comedy show "Rowan and Martin's Laugh-In"? There was an occasion segment where it was proposed an imaginary marriage between two celebrities and the comical resulting name. Let's see where this goes. I'll start one:

If Queen Latifah married Stephen King, she'd be Queen King.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 14, 2020)

If Jerry Hall (wife of Mick Jagger) had married Bryan Ferry, she would be Jerry Ferry


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2020)

*She nearly did marry him she was his girlfriend before she married Mick... *^^^^


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 14, 2020)

If actress/director Penny Marshall married rapper 50 Cent,she'd been known as'Penny Cent'


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2020)

If Rose Kennedy had married George H.W. Bush, she would have been Rose Bush.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2020)

* If Desmond Tutu married  Shania Twain. they could  become Tutu twain*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 15, 2020)

If actor Jack Black married actress,Betty White they'd become Black&White


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 15, 2020)

Actress,Shelly Long,comedian,Martin Short they'd become Long&Short


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 15, 2020)

*If Johnathan Winters married Donna Summer they would become Summer & Winters*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

If Nathan Hale had married Oliver Hardy, they would have become Hale and Hardy.


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2020)

If Jack Nicholson married Nipsey Russell, he'd be a Jack Russell.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 15, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *She nearly did marry him she was his girlfriend before she married Mick... *^^^^


Yes, I know, that's why I said it.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 15, 2020)

If Wayne Knight married Doris Day,they'd been known as Knight&Day


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 15, 2020)

singer Vickki Car married actor Nathan Lane they'd be known as Car Lane


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 15, 2020)

*If Adam Snow had married Betty White they would be known as Snow White!*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

If Oliver North had married Ringo Starr, they'd be North Starr.


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2020)

If April Bowlby married Willie Mays, she'd be April Mays.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

If Bobby Fisher had married Horace Mann, they'd be Fisher Mann.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 15, 2020)

*If Megan Fox married Michael J. Fox then she would be Megan Fox Fox*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

If Olive Oyl married Orson Welles, they'd be Oyl Welles.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 16, 2020)

If comedienne,Samatha Bee married singer,Sting they'd be'Bee Sting'


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 16, 2020)

If actress,Minnie Driver married  actor,Harrison Ford,she'd be known as Minnie Ford Driver


----------



## debodun (Mar 16, 2020)

If Martha Raye had married Denzel Washington, she's be Martha Washington.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2020)

If Scarlett Johanssen married David Letterman, she'd be Scarlett Lettermann.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 16, 2020)

If Red Buttons married Clara Bow they'd be known as 'Buttons&Bow


----------



## debodun (Mar 16, 2020)

If Cherry Wallis married Chuck Berry, she'd be Cherry Berry


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 16, 2020)

If Chris Rock married Ringo Starr they'd be known as Rock Starr


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2020)

If Oliver North married Kanye West, they'd be North West.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 17, 2020)

If Darren Criss married Christopher Cross they'd be known as CrissCross


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

If The Who merged with P. Diddy, would the new group be Who Diddy?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 18, 2020)

If John Candy married Carol Kane they'd be known as 'CandyKane'


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2020)

If Lana Turner had married Michael Caine, she's be Lana Caine (sounds like an anti-itch cream)


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 18, 2020)

* If Sheryl Crow  married Russell Crowe she would be Sheryl Crow Crowe*


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2020)

If Mina Anwar married Larry Bird, she's be Mina Bird.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2020)

If Marilyn Monroe married James Monroe, she'd be Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 18, 2020)

*If Mary Tyler Moore married Eddy Money she would be Mary Moore Money*


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

If Lisa Kudrow married Chris Carr, she'd be Lisa Carr.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 8, 2022)

_*If Greg Gardner married Lily Tomlin would she be Lily Gardner?*_


----------



## Sunny (Jun 9, 2022)

If River Phoenix married Tom Cruse, he'd be River Cruse.


----------



## debodun (Jun 9, 2022)

If Cornel Wilde and Monty Woolley had an act together, they could have called it Wild and Woolley.


----------

